# Hello! from Washington



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Where do you ride at normally?


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dude, you do two of the things I love to do! 
Where do you normally bike and snowboard?


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

I bike in the summer usually at the battleground skatepark, and i ride at Mt.Hood Meadows, Ski bowl, and this year im gonna be mostly up at Timberline thanks guys! And how about you?


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I mountain bike, so basically wherever I can put 2 wheels! 

I board at crystal mountain.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

So you're a Southern WA guy. Right on. Why no White Pass though? I get a pass at Snoqulamie, but I'll ride anywhere that has snow. I skate and dirt jump locally in the summer.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Went to white pass once, they where closed due to wind :/ 

The person I went with didn't think ti check the report... Stupid! 
I go to crystal cause that's where I've always gone, :screwy: last time because my bro was going up there. 
I mite go to white pass this season.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice meeting you guys!


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Good meeting you to Paul, sorry to highjack you're thread


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

naw dude it cool.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Hid'e Ho Neighborino! Welcome to the board.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you, far too kind.


----------

